# IVR Coding charts



## demassd (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone have the IVR coding charts from MedLearn that is not using them any more? If you want to sell them please let me know. I am just starting out coding this specialty and could use all the help I can get.

Thank you
Darla Mitchell, CPC
darlam@phycomgroup.com
dinkydar2001@yahoo.com


----------



## msncoder (Oct 20, 2010)

Darla,
   Send me your email that you wish to receive coorespondence and I will forward/share the 2010 charts from SIR (Society of Interventional Radiology). Medlearn has a IVR coding guide...is that what you are looking for or for the color-coded charts?


----------



## gdpeck (Oct 29, 2010)

*gdpeck*

I would like a copy of the charts,  also is there a website I can get the coding guide? I work in a billing office for varicose vein treatments on the lower extremeties and we are expanding into invterventional radiology I need to learn more about the codes.  Any information will help.  Thanks much!

glopeck@aol.com


----------



## imoore65 (Nov 12, 2010)

I would also like to track down some interventional radiology coding charts.

Thank you,

Ingrid Moore, CPC
crysania_dragon@hotmail.com


----------



## sathishkumarsubbu (Jan 30, 2014)

*IVR Reports*

Friends,

Can anyone send the sample reports in IVR or the websites which i can get over there.. My email ID is below.

Thankyou!
Sathishkumar Subburaj, CPC
sskeethu@gmail.com


----------



## him2222 (May 3, 2017)

*Please send me to this reference*

Hi Anita,

I will appreciate, if i get IVR coding material, I am new in IVR. Please help me.
himanshuissingh@hotmail.com.

Thanks,
Himanshu pratap singh 




msncoder said:


> Darla,
> Send me your email that you wish to receive coorespondence and I will forward/share the 2010 charts from SIR (Society of Interventional Radiology). Medlearn has a IVR coding guide...is that what you are looking for or for the color-coded charts?


----------



## ramjame (May 9, 2017)

Hi,

I will appreciate, if i get IVR coding charts and material, I am new in IVR. Please help me.

rammohan.jana@gmail.com


Thanks,
Ram Mohan


----------



## BrettAAPC (May 17, 2017)

*also interested*

Hello!

If the offer is still available, please include me as well! brettrosenb@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## kwood00z (Sep 8, 2020)

I would like to get some IVR charts sent my way. kristamwood11@gmail.com


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 9, 2020)

See Z-health Publishing.com They have excellent charts.


----------



## kwood00z (Nov 30, 2020)

Jim Pawloski said:


> See Z-health Publishing.com They have excellent charts.


YES AGREED problem is the $$$


----------

